# Apple tv 4k et fils 4k sur disque dur



## malcolm34 (9 Juin 2018)

bon alors  j’ai 2 problème
j’ai des films 4k environ 50go sur un disque dur

1ère config: simple je branche le dd à la tv et mate les films tout fonctionne bien sauf que la tv lit pas le dts ce qui est normal personne le fait

2eme config:
dd en usb sur la box orange 
apple tv avec infuse je vais chercher les films là tout et ok sauf que ça rame légèrement sa saccade un peu comparer à la solution 1 
je pense qu.il y a trop de relai apple tv câble box orange disque dur .....
comment je pourrai faire 
airport extreme avec un disque dur dessus 

merci


----------



## Raikstorm (22 Août 2018)

Bonjour déjà, 

Je pense que les ports USB de ta box orange sont en USB 2.0 et ceux de l'Airport Extreme le sont aussi, les débits ne sont pas suffisant en USB 2.0
J'ai déjà essaye de lire des films en 4K via l'Airport Extreme, sa saccade.
Mais quand j'ai utilisé un périphérique en USB 3.0, la je n'ai rencontré aucun problème.
En USB 2.0 on a en théorie max 480 Mbits/s ce qui donne 60Mo/s, mais en pratique on oscille entre 30-40Mo/s, et pour un fichier 4k ils nous faut 50 à 60 Mo/s donc de l'USB 3. 

Bien a toi.


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
L'Apple TV est branchée en ethernet ou wifi? Il faut savoir que le port ethernet de ton Apple TV4 n'est PAS gigabit...


----------

